
Ask HN: Why doesn't Hacker News use a captcha? - aerodog
how do they do such a good job of keeping out bots and stuff?
======
Rainymood
When I first came here 4 years ago I naively made some comments like I was on
Reddit. My comments quickly got downvoted and I started putting more thought
into my comments, only commenting when I had something interesting to say. The
(very) harsh downvoting culture here does a good job of keeping low-effort
comments out. That has been my experience at least.

------
quickthrower2
You get a captcha sometimes when signing up, probably depends on how dodgy
your IP is perceived to be.

------
proyb
They have duplicate link detection in place and newcomer post will not appear
to public.

